

Wikipedia Servers: How Does It All Work? - ratsbane
http://wikitech.wikimedia.org/view/Server_roles

======
brown9-2
Anyone have a mirror? The site does not respond for me.

~~~
anApple
[http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:6df44nPiWlYJ:https://ro...](http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:6df44nPiWlYJ:https://rocket.ryerson.ca/http/wikitech.wikimedia.org/view/Server_roles+http://wikitech.wikimedia.org/view/Server_roles&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=firefox-a)

------
ratsbane
This is a textbook for how to set up a high-traffic web site. It's remarkable
because of the openness. I was surprised at how many Squid machines they're
running, but really, that makes sense.

~~~
kordless
Apparently they didn't apply that recipe to this link.

~~~
jacquesm
Do you use the same level of infrastructure for your documentation server as
you do for your 10's of millions of visitors / day production server?

~~~
chrisbolt
Same level? Just use the same infrastructure (put the same caching Squid
servers in front).

------
tpyo
What does Wikipedia need $100'000s for?

